# HELP Please! "This appears to be a duplicate or automatically created back of your catalog"



## jasonmblaydes (May 16, 2019)

I just moved my catalog over from my laptop to a desktop that I built for lightroom.  I got all of the photo files moved over, and I used the catalog file that was in my OneDrive.  Now after importing new photos into lightroom on my desktop, I'm getting this error message.  I can't seem to figure out how to fix this.  The laptop has been signed out of my Adobe account all together.  I even had Adobe tech support log into my computer to try to fix it... they were the worst and were zero help.

Please someone help me get my catalog to sync up to the cloud. 

Thank you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 16, 2019)

Hi Jason, welcome to the forum!

Have you tried what it suggests? Restart Lightroom and then click on the identity plate and enable sync again.


----------



## jasonmblaydes (May 16, 2019)

I do appreciate  the reply, but yes, I've restarted it many times. There's a conflict or corruption in a file somewhere. I just can't seem to chase it down and need some help.  Thanks again.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 16, 2019)

So what happens when you click to enable sync? Or does this come up every single time before you can do that?


----------



## jasonmblaydes (May 16, 2019)

Yes, this message comes up every time. It never syncs.


----------



## jasonmblaydes (May 16, 2019)

I found this over at the Adobe forum:  https://forums.adobe.com/thread/2373179

I'm going to try this tonight when I get home and post and update to let everyone know if it worked or not.  Hopefully it does and it can be used by others for future reference.  I'll let you know... fingers crossed!


----------



## jasonmblaydes (May 16, 2019)

It worked!!! Deleting the directory *Sync.lrdata*  solved the issue and now my LR that I moved to my desktop is syncing!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 17, 2019)

Oh well done Jason! You beat me to it!


----------

